# Goat that had a miscarriage



## startheangrydog (Aug 13, 2012)

i just got me some goats one of them is a 3 year old dwarf nigerian shes been bred once and the guy said she had a miscarriage that was last fall. what would cause a goat to have a miscarriage, will she always have one or just happen to happen? i would like to breed her this fall but hate for to have a miscarriage. the guy said when she miscarriage she didnt produce milk yet the kid was developed but not enough for it to survived


----------



## dhansen (Aug 13, 2012)

There are many reasons for a goat to miscarriage.  I have had several goats miscarry and then carry kids the next time around.


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 13, 2012)

There are certain chemical dewormers that cause miscarriages, such as Valbazen, or even natural dewormers like wormwood. So maybe the previous owner didn't know about that and accidentally gave her a dewormer not suitable for pregnant animals. I would breed her again- I bet there was a reason she miscarried, and I doubt she will miscarry again if you give her the proper care she needs during pregnancy.


----------



## poorboys (Aug 13, 2012)

I would give her a shot of la 200 before breeding. I had a few miscarriages last year and a few preggo, the vet came out and suggested that I give them all a shot. No more miscarriages??


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear that.  Best wishes in the future.


----------

